# Hottentotta Hottentotta slings care?



## ooi

I am getting some Hottentotta Hottentotta scorpions later in the week, and I cannot wait, however, I have found very few care sheets (I did come across Skywalkers'). I would like as much information as possible on the fellows, in hopes that I should continue a successful colony. The H. H. I am getting are slings. I would like to know:
how long from sling to breeding maturity?
how many instars is that?
time between instars?
life expectancy?
and prime conditions-for breeding,living and sociability-?
how social (with the same group of H.H.) are these guys? 
do they need separated ?(I have learned from P.E.s some don't play well together)
If so- how? 
and any other questions you can think of answering. Thanks!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## scorpionmom

I don't really know about how long it will take them to reach sexual maturity. Most scorpions take 6-9 molts to reach adulthood. They might molt once every two to three months or so. Life expectancy for buthids is about 3-5 years.

As you probably know, they are an arid species. Because they are babies, they will only need a few small rocks or pieces of bark to hide under. The substrate should be sand/soil mix. To breed them as adults, they will need a flat rock for the spermatophore fixing, but that will not happen for a while so you should not need to worry about that.

The only extra thing I can think about that is very important is humidity. Be sure to have good ventilation to prevent mold and worse, the fungal infection mycosis. The babies should definitely be able to eat crickets their own size or smaller, but they will probably only eat once a week or every two weeks.

Others' will give you more information. The best I can say is good luck!


----------



## gromgrom

mines a H. cabo, so basically the same thing

mist once a month/two weeks in a corner. keep hot and dry otherwise, with something to hide under. nothing major.


----------



## Vixvy

Check this out: 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=191086&highlight=ryan88

That is exactly the actual stock that I am giving away. From there you will have an idea on how we keep and raise our stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Momo79

Thats the link i followed when i got my freebies Hottentotta Hottentotta from Vixvy. They have now multiplied to like a 100 of them in my care. 
Though it's still kinda far from the thousands Vixvy bro had.. lolz


----------



## Vixvy

@Wei

Did they produce broods? How many HH gave you babies? Congrats my friend!


----------



## Momo79

@Vixvy

Yes they did. Infact, both of them had a big brood and twice for each of them.
Thanks for the joy my friend


----------



## Vixvy

IceCub3 said:


> @Vixvy
> 
> Yes they did. Infact, both of them had a big brood and twice for each of them.
> Thanks for the joy my friend


WOW!:clap: Enjoy them and may you have more babies to come my friend! ooi(Isaac)s HH are now on their way to him. Hehehe!


----------



## gromgrom

IceCub3 said:


> @Vixvy
> 
> Yes they did. Infact, both of them had a big brood and twice for each of them.
> Thanks for the joy my friend


grats  

Think mines a molt or two away from adulthood. i need to keep better track of my scorps :/ stretched out its like 1.5 inches.


----------



## Vixvy

gromgrom said:


> grats
> 
> Think mines a molt or two away from adulthood. i need to keep better track of my scorps :/ stretched out its like 1.5 inches.


I agree with your guestimate. For sure you will have some babies also.


----------



## graybeard

Is it ok to necropost? 

I've been looking for a complete care-sheet for Hottentotta hottentotta slings and adults but haven't been successful with my searches. 

How often do you feed your slings? I think my slings are i2 or i3, I've had them for about 3 weeks. I've given then small crickets twice and they act like they could take more but I don't want to over feed them. 
How long does it take for them to reach i7? 


Is there a good care sheet any of youcan link to?


----------



## ignithium

graybeard said:


> Is it ok to necropost?
> 
> I've been looking for a complete care-sheet for Hottentotta hottentotta slings and adults but haven't been successful with my searches.
> 
> How often do you feed your slings? I think my slings are i2 or i3, I've had them for about 3 weeks. I've given then small crickets twice and they act like they could take more but I don't want to over feed them.
> How long does it take for them to reach i7?
> 
> 
> Is there a good care sheet any of youcan link to?


you can keeping them pretty standard like desert scorpions, i just put mine on sand with hide and thats it. For scorpion in general there is no rule about how often you feeding them, just dont let it getting too skinny and if its really really fat then u can hold off feeding it unless it is gravid. You cant really overfeeding juveniles, if they full they wont eating, but i prefer just to not put food in there if they really fat so i dont having to fish it out later.

time for maturity depend on temperature u keeping them at and how much you are feeding, but about an 15 months is good estimate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lubed Tweezer

@graybeard you could take a look at this thread, it contains useful information for any H hottentotta keeper.
The first post is from a experienced H hottentotta keeper.
https://arachnoboards.com/threads/hottentotta-hottentotta.191086/
Unfortunately the thread also contains wrong information about females producing male scorpions in a parthogenetic setup, it's not true.
You can also search for general H hottentotta care because every H hottentotta owner/keeper will also get scorplings since they are parthogenetic (auto-multiply).
I agree with @ignithium : It is impossible to over feed slings, they just refuse food when they had enough.
Better yet, it is recommended you feed slings as much as possible so they can go through their molts as quick as they like.
They are less fragile when they reach i4/i5. 
Aside from overfeeding there is something like the wrong food, but crickets seem to work fine.
And keep your H hottentotta's nice and warm, mine like it hot.


----------



## graybeard

Thanks guys, then I guess I was spot on with my assumptions already. 

I know that many think that parthenogenesis also produces males, no this is not true, they create a clone of themselves. I have mourning geckos as well and they are also parthenogenic and just started to produce.
At the moment I keep my slings in small plastic containers that is placed inside another container just to minimize the risk o having scorpions on the lose in here. They have good light and heat, moisture is provided. They have hides under pieces of cork bark. 

Thanks again guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

